# Is Seachem Prime OK to use in Tadpole RO Water?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Is Seachem Prime OK to use in Tadpole RO Water?

Here is the Link if you are unfamiliar with it.

Seachem Laboratories Prime

I ask because before I made my own RO Water at Home but I have Well Water so I do not have to worry about Chlorine.

But my RO Machine just died.

So now I have to get my RO Water from my LFS (Local Fish Store).

They use City Water which has Chlorine.

Most people in the Fish World that have City Water use Seachem Prime to De-Chlorinate their Water.

It also helps with Ammonia, Nitrate, and Nitrite.

But being that Poison Dart Frogs are so Sensitive I am worried about using this Product.

But I am also worried about Chlorine too.

Has anybody or does anybody use this Product in their Tadpole Water?

What are your thoughts / Concerns?

P.S. It smells bad too.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, it's fantastic to use! Though...not really a good reason to use on RO to dechlorinate, as there is no chlorine in RO water. It can be useful to bind any ammonia, though.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

A properly functioning RO unit removes chlorine and other contaminants so the LFS water doesn't contain any chlorine. This makes the use of prime unnecessary.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use Seachem Prime when I wash new plants in tap water and after sanitize them with bleach/water. Not with RO water as unnecessary.


----------

